# Fairmont Villas BC Canada - Fees



## travel224 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has a timeshare at Fairmont, BC, Canada and has some concerns re: renovation fee that is upcoming?


----------



## theo (Jan 10, 2013)

*Just sayin'...*



travel224 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a timeshare at Fairmont, BC, Canada and has some concerns re: renovation fee that is upcoming?



I have no "posting police" badge or authority, but with all due respect your inquiry might have better odds of actually being seen by impacted parties if placed in the *Canada* forum instead of the Lounge, no?


----------



## Rufus (Jan 10, 2013)

I think you want to look at http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182857&highlight=fairmont


----------

